# Underrated albums and forgotten bands 60s 70s



## LIX (Jun 10, 2009)

I wanted to create a thread for the love of great forgotten albums and bands of the 60s and 70s . Heres a few gems to start the thread. Please share!


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I’ll be sure to check these later. 

I offer Captain Beyond. Rod Evans singer from Deep Purple Mach I.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

The Flower Travelling Band


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

The Collectors





they morphed into Chilliwack


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Kerry Brown said:


> The Collectors
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's Go, Vancouver. Used to see them whenever I had the chance.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Kerry Brown said:


> The Collectors
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's Go, Vancouver. Used to see them whenever I had the chance. 




 Here's a hometown girl of mine and for a while when I lived in the Surrey area I lived just down the street from these guys.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

@Kerry Brown or anyone else from the Vancouver area in the late 60's and 70's, do you remember a band called Dorian Gray?


----------



## LIX (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> @Kerry Brown or anyone else from the Vancouver area in the late 60's and 70's, do you remember a band called Dorian Gray?


Heart, DOA, Pointed Sticks, Sweeney Todd, Hometown Band, Prism, Powder Blues. Mock Duck, Trooper, and more. The 70s music scene was pretty hot.

I don’t remember Dorian Grey.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Let's Go, Vancouver. Used to see them whenever I had the chance.


Monday - Halifax
Tuesday - Montreal
Wednesday - Toronto
Thursday - Winnipeg
Friday - Vancouver

I used to look forward to Thursday. Not so much for Chad Allen and the Expressions (later known as the Guess Who), but more for the goofy-looking guy with the moustache on the tall barstool playing great guitar, who I later learned was Lenny Breau.

IIRC, the Collectors were the house band on the Friday show.

Two great '60s Montreal bands were The Haunted and The Rabble


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## brucew (Dec 30, 2017)

This is gonna be a Looong list OP, haha.
I'll contribute one that's still going I believe:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Many people from this band ended up in Hollywood composing for film and TV.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I believe The Rockets was a 70's band. They opened for another band at exhibition place and stole the show. Damn they rocked that night

Prism, Teenage Head, Triumph, Alan Parsons Project, King Crimsom, Little Feat


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Kerry Brown said:


> Heart, DOA, Pointed Sticks, Sweeney Todd, Hometown Band, Prism, Powder Blues. Mock Duck, Trooper, and more. The 70s music scene was pretty hot.
> 
> I don’t remember Dorian Grey.


Dorian Gray was a Vancouver band that had Bluzfish, RIP, as a member. We discovered that at times we were at the same place at the same time. Don't think they were at Mushroom records or Little Mountain.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

brucew said:


> This is gonna be a Looong list OP, haha.
> I'll contribute one that's still going I believe:


You from the Island originally?


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

This band is still around but they never got back to where they were in the 70s. A lot of great musicians including Robin Trower, have been involved with various iterations.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

We got Procol Harum and we got,


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> We got Procol Harum and we got,


I have a 45rpm from that band,titled "Green Bottle Lover".


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Be Bop Deluxe


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

*It's a Beautiful Day* is an American band formed in San Francisco, California, in 1967, featuring vocalist Pattie Santos along with violinist David LaFlamme and his wife, Linda LaFlamme, on keyboards.

David LaFlamme, who as a youth had formerly once performed as a soloist with the Utah Symphony Orchestra, had previously been in the group Orkustraplaying five-string violin. The other members of It's a Beautiful Day in its early years were Hal Wagenet (guitar), Mitchell Holman (bass) and Val Fuentes(drums). Although they were one of the earliest and most important San Francisco bands to emerge from 1967's social phenomenon Summer of Love, the band never quite achieved the success of contemporaries such as Grateful Dead, Jefferson Airplane, and Santana, with whom they had connections. The band created a unique blend of rock, jazz, folk, classical, and world-beat styles during the initial seven years it was officially together.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Monday - Halifax
> Tuesday - Montreal
> Wednesday - Toronto
> Thursday - Winnipeg
> ...


It was the Classics and not the Collectors and since you mentioned Lenny Breau, how about Red Shea. While we're at it, though I don't think they ever produced an actual album, how about The Swampers and The Wrecking Crew?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

KapnKrunch said:


> *It's a Beautiful Day* is an American band formed in San Francisco, California, in 1967,


I've heard that first tune recently but can't remember where. I think it might have been a motion picture soundtrack?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> It was the Classics and not the Collectors and since you mentioned Lenny Breau, how about Red Shea. While we're at it, though I don't think they ever produced an actual album, how about The Swampers and The Wrecking Crew?


Oh yeah. Red held the crown on Wednesdays. His stool was shorter than Lenny's. And yes, they weren't "The Collectors" at that point. Didn't they have a band leader named Howie something? And the Toronto band was Norm Amadio and the Rhythm Rockers, IIRC. His wiki page indicates that by the time he was doing the show, it was called _Music Hop_.

RE: The Flock. Flock violinist Jerry Goodman eventually became part of the first Mahavishnu Orchestra with John McLaughlin. Went to see them in '73 and I think '74 as well. Amazing show. When Goodman, McLaughlin, and Jan Hammer (no relation) would trade licks, it was jawdropping.

One of the great Montreal bands that came and went too soon was the Ville Emard Blues Band. A large bilingual constellation of people that was sort of a Quebec version of Broken Social Scene, long before there was a Broken Social Scene. They had one double album that I know of. Someone posted portions of it. You can skip the spoken intro. The music begins at 0:40. Pretty dang infectious grrove.






I was reminded of the group Fanny, which was one of the first all-female bands of any substance, led by the Millington sisters. June is a pretty hot player. She was recently featured in _Guitar Player_, and has apparently been active all this time. I'd heard about them at the time, but never actually heard them. Glad I stumbled onto this.





I was a big fan of a band named the Insect Trust ( The Insect Trust - Wikipedia ), that I first learned about in Hit Parader magazine. They had two albums, both of which I pretty much wore out my copies of. An interesting group, they combined a variety of musics, from country blues to freeform jazz. NY Times jazz critic Robert Palmer (NOT the singer) was a member of the band. Avant-garde mystery-man composer Moondog ( Moondog - Wikipedia ) appeared on their 2nd album.

The Insect Trust - Wikipedia

And of course, how could we forget Lothar and the Hand People, the first rock band to have a theremin as their lead instrument. I was surprised to see this tune was written by Mort Schuman, who wrote a slew of '60s hits like "A Teenager in Love", "Turn Me Loose", "This Magic Moment", "Save The Last Dance For Me", "Little Sister", "Can't Get Used to Losing You", "Viva Las Vegas" and "Sweets for My Sweet".





Not necessarily overlooked, but not at all played on radio, were the Fugs, named for the word Norman Mailer had to use in his novel _The Naked and the Dead_, instead of the word that would get him censored. People tended to group the Mothers of Invention and the Fugs together, largely because of their often outlandish lyrics, but the Fugs were poet fiends first, and musicians second, often taking their lyrics from the greats of poetry. Situated in the Lower East Side of New York, they were in the crowd of beats that included Allen Ginsberg, William Burroughs, Gregory Corso, and others. I always loved this tune for its dreamy quality, and Kenny Pine's fabulous Jeff=Beck-like solo. Danny Kortchmar was part of their band for a while.




Some of you might be familiar with this tune of theirs, used over the closing credits of the Coen Brothers movie _Burn After Reading_.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

This is a playlist so I can't embed it. But for the type of music I dig, I'd pick this. Sir Lord Baltimore - Kingdom Come: Sir Lord Baltimore "Kingdom Come" - Full Album - YouTube


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Waay back!






SOBS-Can't watch it here!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

My Gawd, I can't remember most, and I had dozens of albums by fringe artists. Mind you, I gave all my vinyl to my brother some 20 years ago because I hated looking after them ( and a basement flood -  )


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


>


Ah yes. ****** Glan on drums, Prakash John on bass, and Dominic Troiano (in the headband) on guitar, and Roy Kenner on vocals ( Bush (Canadian band) - Wikipedia ) Interesting assembly and subsequent careers. I hadn't realized that Troiano, like Frank Zappa, was also felled by prostate cancer.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

In a similar vein as Lighthouse, and likely prompted by the success of Blood, Sweat and Tears. the west coast band Ten Wheel Drive also had a large (5-piece) brass section and a singer with pipes comparable to Janis Joplin.





Stone the Crows - a British band - also had a great singer in Maggie Bell. Hadn't seen or heard it in many years, but I was given one of their albums to review back in my brief-lived "rock writer" days.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Ah yes. ****** Glan on drums, Prakash John on bass, and Dominic Troiano (in the headband) on guitar, and Roy Kenner on vocals ( Bush (Canadian band) - Wikipedia ) Interesting assembly and subsequent careers. I hadn't realized that Troiano, like Frank Zappa, was also felled by prostate cancer.


Misdiagnosed and found too late.


----------



## brucew (Dec 30, 2017)

Electraglide said:


> You from the Island originally?


No, AB. Found an album of theirs one day and became a fan. Likely early 80's?


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I still listen to this one....nice that somebody posted it on YouTube as its not available on any digital format afaik. Still have the vinyl, but no turntable.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

SRC was the band, Milestones was the album. Probably not known by too many unless you were in the Windsor Detroit locale in the late 60s early 70s. 

[video]


----------



## LIX (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

My mother bought me an album or a 45 by "The Beetle Beat" back in the 60's thinking it was the Beatles. This song was on it and I rather liked the song even though it wasn't the Beatles.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Hometown Band - Wikipedia


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Tonio K - Wikipedia


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Tonio K - Wikipedia


The lyrics are a blast! Scary in their level(s) of truth.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

This was recorded in London at the end of the prog 'explosion' (mild pop?) and right at the start of digital recording. These guys were alumni of Fanshawe College, I heard of them and this album while applying there. I still love the album but it did nothing as far as sales or radio play goes. 

Also credited with the being the first (maybe second) digitally recorded rock album - it was recorded direct to disc before multi-track digital was sorted out. Digital at that point was really the realm of classic recording. That in itself is scary - that this album was basically live off the studio floor with no punch-ins or overdubs (so certainly no auto-pitch or speed manipulation LOL).







One of the principles and kind of the man the project was named after, Tom Treumuth also had a decent musical career in Canada. Just not with this band, sadly. I woulda loved a half dozen more releases from them.

Hypnotic


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Going way back


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

And from Easy Rider


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Tonio K - Wikipedia


Thanks for that. Hadn't heard it in ages. Holds up nicely.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

@davetcan Thank you for The Marmalade. I forgot all about that one. 

Starts so lame, but then those stunning Hollies-esque vocals. Wow, what a blast from the past!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Going way back


Holds up well. My own copy sounds like an AM radio on its deathbed, but that's OK. Sounds better that way.
The tune appears on the epic and brilliant collection that Patti Smith guitarist Lenny Kaye put together: Nuggets: Original Artyfacts from the First Psychedelic Era, 1965–1968 - Wikipedia


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

KapnKrunch said:


> @davetcan Thank you for The Marmalade. I forgot all about that one.
> 
> Starts so lame, but then those stunning Hollies-esque vocals. Wow, what a blast from the past!


And no autotune in those days


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

KapnKrunch said:


> @davetcan Thank you for The Marmalade. I forgot all about that one.
> 
> Starts so lame, but then those stunning Hollies-esque vocals. Wow, what a blast from the past!


If we're going Brit, then let's throw in these:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The Vagrants were Leslie West's first band, long before Mountain. He steps out for a solo on his chintzy Danelectro here at 1:28. I'm guessing he was not the most popular kid in high school. But then, isn't that what a band was for?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Some similarity came to mind...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

If one lived in the Pacific northwest, The Sonics were hardly overlooked. They _were _the shiznazz. I kinda like their reworking of "Louie Louie", reducing it from 4 chords down to 3. Economize!


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Brian Auger & Oblivion Express

I really like the 1st two albums, some great keyboard playing and killer grooves


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

bolero said:


> Brian Auger & Oblivion Express
> 
> I really like the 1st two albums, some great keyboard playing and killer grooves


Don't forget the singing of Julie DRiscoll, who bore a very striking resemblance to the late Dolores O'Riordan


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Coven.....


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

I think these guys deserve a mention.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Robert1950 said:


>


This is absolutely one of my all time favourite old school albums.

When I type “Bush” into YouTube another band comes up with the same name. I need to download some of the songs I used to know and love. Thx Robert for the blast from the past.
I was just turning 13 when I heard this glorious music for the first time.

This is one of my favourite songs of theirs.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Omg I found a full album in YouTube of Bush. 

I just have to listen to this today. 

Thx Robert. The vault is open and dusted off! Lol


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

LanceT said:


> I think these guys deserve a mention.


Used to hear them frequently on CHOM-FM.
For whatever reasons, Quebec was a sucker for prog-rock, or what I liked to call "the British school of stop-and-start music". Genesis were huge there before they got noticed in the rest of the continent. And of course, if it had an organ in it...SOLD. They loved ELP and King Crimson.
Though not British, and being only one musician without a band, Montreal was also crazy for Shawn Philips. Caught him doing a solo show in the 10th floor cafeteria at Sir George Williams (before it became Concordia Univ.). This tune may have been neglected in the rest of the country but was in heavy rotation on CHOM.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Lola said:


> This is absolutely one of my all time favourite old school albums.
> 
> When I type “Bush” into YouTube another band comes up with the same name. I need to download some of the songs I used to know and love. Thx Robert for the blast from the past.
> I was just turning 13 when I heard this glorious music for the first time.
> ...


Ahhh, a young Dom Troiano.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

My favourite bar band ever. The albums never lived up to the promise of their live performances.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

davetcan said:


> My favourite bar band ever.


A Kitchener band. Saw them many times in the late 60's in Galt (now Cambridge).


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

greco said:


> A Kitchener band. Saw them many times in the late 60's in Galt (now Cambridge).


They played the old Bavarian Tavern down here many times. I tried not to miss a show. Much more "energetic" than the albums would lead you to believe


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

I'll hitch my ride with 
*Steppenwolf - The Pusher*
G.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GTmaker said:


> I'll hitch my ride with
> *Steppenwolf - The Pusher*
> G.


What a life! He was still performing in 2010!

John Kay was born in Tilsit, East Prussia, Germany, now Sovetsk, Kaliningrad Oblast, Russia.[3] His father Fritz[4] was killed a month[5] before he was born. When Kay was a baby in early 1945, his mother fled with him from the advancing Soviet troops during the Evacuation of East Prussia in harsh winter conditions. Their train got stuck near Arnstadt, which was first occupied by Americans, but then became part of the East German Soviet occupation zone. In 1949, they crossed the already fortified border to resettle in Hanover, West Germany (as recounted in his song "Renegade" on the album _Steppenwolf 7_). Now living in the British occupation zone, the young Joachim, who suffered from eye problems, listened to broadcasts by the British Forces Broadcasting Service, like the Uprising of 1953 in East Germany. He also saw a news reel about the Hungarian Revolution of 1956, shot and smuggled out by László Kovács of later _Easy Rider_ fame. His family moved to Canada in 1958.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

I always thought June Millington never got the recognition she deserved.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

Back in the late 60's when I was in the Navy stationed in Puerto Rico some of us sailors formed a band and played all the the military clubs around the island for a couple of years. Our Drummer was named Larry Lee. Shortly after leaving the Navy Larry went on to become one of the founding members of the Ozark Mountain Daredevils and wrote and performed this song (Jackie Blue).











Here's the only picture I have of our band playing Fort Allen Naval Station P.R. around 1969.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

@BEACHBUM

Jackie Blue is an absolute classic and the album that I have of the OMDD's is astounding in its diversity. Definitely still an under-rated group in spite of the success they enjoyed. 

Edit: which one is you in the photo?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Jackie Blue was a great song! 



BEACHBUM said:


> Back in the late 60's when I was in the Navy stationed in Puerto Rico some of us sailors formed a band and played all the the military clubs around the island for a couple of years. Our Drummer was named Larry Lee. Shortly after leaving the Navy Larry went on to become one of the founding members of the Ozark Mountain Daredevils and wrote this song (Jackie Blue).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

KapnKrunch said:


> @BEACHBUM
> 
> Jackie Blue is an absolute classic and the album that I have of the OMDD's is astounding in its diversity. Definitely still an under-rated group in spite of the success they enjoyed.
> 
> Edit: which one is you in the photo?


I'm the one sharing the mic with the Bee Hive hair do girl. Being poor as dirt we only had one guitar so I would share it with my friend Victor. He did the Jazzier stuff and my specialty was Creedence Clearwater and such.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

BEACHBUM said:


> I'm the one sharing the mic with the Bee Hive hair do girl. Being poor as dirt we only had one guitar so I would share it with my friend Victor. He did the Jazzier stuff and my specialty was Creedence Clearwater and such.


That's a sweet little guitar. Gives you a chance to have a smoke too?


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

KapnKrunch said:


> That's a sweet little guitar. Gives you a chance to have a smoke too?


And free rum and cokes at the bar.  We didn't get payed much but the Commander relieved us of our Navy duties and we were able to practice all day every day. After a while we got to be pretty good.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Some _Hawkwind_ from the Sir Lemmy era.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

*How could we forget?!!*


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

Even in the 60's and 70's not all of the popular acts were Rock & Roll





















And believe it or not this one was hugeGF^%@


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

@BEACHBUM the influence of sergio mendes. Bringing the the latin sound to north america is under-rated for sure, as one recording engineer pointed out to me years ago. Never really thought about it before then, but he was right.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

^^And every time I listen to Sergio Mendez Astrud Gilberto always comes to mind.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

BEACHBUM said:


> And every time I listen to Sergio Mendez this girl always comes to mind.


Credit for the girl from Ipanema needs to go to Carlos Antonio Jobim. A genius as far as I am concerned, if you have ever learned any of his songs.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Ah yes. ****** Glan on drums, Prakash John on bass, and Dominic Troiano (in the headband) on guitar, and Roy Kenner on vocals ( Bush (Canadian band) - Wikipedia ) Interesting assembly and subsequent careers. I hadn't realized that Troiano, like Frank Zappa, was also felled by prostate cancer.


They had his guitar on show in a display case at the 12th Fret in Toronto for a long time. They might still have it there.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

davetcan said:


>


I've been trying to find this song for a long time, but I couldn't remember what it was called. Thank you!


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

butterknucket said:


>


A great song. Love Rod's version but these guys were good too.


----------



## Lef T (Aug 9, 2018)

This thread is stirring up old memories for sure!


----------

